# WCF 10.4 "Common operations of the Spirit"



## Parmenas (May 7, 2017)

What are the "common operations of the Spirit" referred to in WCF 10.4?
I would like a clear and concise definition of this term.



> IV. Others, not elected, although they may be called by the ministry of the Word, and may have some *common operations of the Spirit*, yet they never truly come unto Christ, and therefore cannot be saved: much less can men, not professing the Christian religion, be saved in any other way whatsoever, be they never so diligent to frame their lives according to the light of nature, and the laws of that religion they do profess. And to assert and maintain that they may, is very pernicious, and to be detested.



Please forgive me if this is a redundant or needless post.


----------



## MW (May 7, 2017)

In brief, it is the work of the Spirit convicting and instructing a man by means of the external call of the gospel working on his natural capacities but not actually renewing him and bringing him to saving faith in Jesus Christ and repentance unto life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

